# I CAN'T DECIDE



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't decide which one to use as my fursona, Caden or Placebo. Caden's an Akita/Chow chow mix and Placebo's a white hyena. They're both laid back, lazy, and fun-loving. 

What do you guys think? :<


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

SHENZI GOD DAMMIT
Go with the hyena D:

You always come back to Placebo like a drunkard will drunktext his ex during a party :V


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> SHENZI GOD DAMMIT
> Go with the hyena D:
> 
> You always come back to Placebo like a drunkard will drunktext his ex during a party :V


 
Well, I wasn't going to be that blunt, but since you change them so frequently, you might as well just use both.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Well, I wasn't going to be that blunt, but since you change them so frequently, you might as well just use both.


Dual-wielding fursonas? :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Use Placebo!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Dual-wielding fursonas? :V


 
Why not?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Why not?


Hm...I'd feel odd if they were both males though. Maybe I could make Placebo female to balance it out :V


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2010)

That one picture of Placebo scares me ._.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Ohh, Placebo would be a pretty female ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> That one picture of Placebo scares me ._.


wai


MeisuWeasel said:


> Ohh, Placebo would be a pretty female ^^


You think? :3c


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2010)

http://d.facdn.net/art/edaniel/1261794821.half.edaniel_1241098846.ocha-ken_shenzir.png

He's going to rip my face off and eat me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> http://d.facdn.net/art/edaniel/1261794821.half.edaniel_1241098846.ocha-ken_shenzir.png
> 
> He's going to rip my face off and eat me.


You sure? It looks like he's slightly confused.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You think? :3c


 

I know so, hehe 

Hyenas are beautiful. And White ones are even better!


----------



## Gight (Jan 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> http://d.facdn.net/art/edaniel/1261794821.half.edaniel_1241098846.ocha-ken_shenzir.png
> 
> He's going to rip my face off and eat me.



That's my favorite pic of placebo! He looks so nice...


----------



## quayza (Jan 16, 2010)

I personaly like caden best.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Placebo.

Stop it.
Just.
Stop it.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 16, 2010)

What happened to being a shapeshifter? That worked. You can use whoever you want, whenever you want.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Triple post...Really? Edit's there for a reason...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> What happened to being a shapeshifter? That worked. You can use whoever you want, whenever you want.


If I'm a shapeshifter I want it to have a good backstory why, and I always draw a blank x3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Shenzebo, my friend. 

Placebo kicks ass.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

fghfgfgds go simple.
Placebo.
No need for mixes.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

Placebo XP
It would be cool


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

It is completely irrelevant what anyone replies to this thread because in a week Shenzi won't be able to make up her mind AGAIN






but I prefer Caden


----------



## Gight (Jan 17, 2010)

Placebo.


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

Placebo.  Hyenas are cooler.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

Which one represents you better?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Which one represents you better?



This one


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> If I'm a shapeshifter I want it to have a good backstory why, and I always draw a blank x3



I think it'd be a lot easier for you to work on that than spend all your time deciding on one. XD


----------

